
Powerful Methods to Stop Feeling Overwhelmed - whack
https://factnight.blogspot.com/2019/06/powerful-methods-to-stop-feeling.html?m=1
======
svat
This looks like a poor copy-paste (plagiarism) of the article at
[https://thriveglobal.com/stories/4-powerful-methods-to-
stop-...](https://thriveglobal.com/stories/4-powerful-methods-to-stop-feeling-
overwhelmed/)

Someone ran a thesaurus to attempt to hide it — compare the original:

> Perfectionism—defined as “as a combination of excessively high personal
> standards and overly critical self-evaluations”—is officially on the rise.
> Our growing perfectionistic tendencies have also been identified as a key
> driver of depression and anxiety in millennials.

with this one:

> Compulsiveness—characterized "as a mix of unreasonably high close to home
> gauges and excessively basic self-assessments"— is authoritatively on the
> ascent. Our developing stickler propensities have likewise been
> distinguished as a key driver of despondency and tension in twenty to
> thirty-year-olds.

and so on, throughout the article. It's quite meaningless, e.g. what is in the
original article introduced by the acronym “STOP” (Stop, Take a breath,
Observe, Proceed) becomes in this one “Stop, slowly inhale, Watch, Continue”.

Curious why/how this was submitted? And maybe the link here should be to the
original article?

